
Mark Zuckerberg Explaining the Internet to US Senators - albird
https://dms.licdn.com/playback/C5105AQF63ZugEUGMTQ/a6a7f3898b0f439daf3c6a282aef1693/feedshare-mp4_500/1479932728445-v0ch3x?e=1523970000&v=beta&t=Cxobbi9AzbXKdWu73p1UCAHm80vxFbNK0McgBJq-56Q
======
thisisit
Question # 3 about FB tracking people who have logged off the platform seems
valid. Ads re-targeting via Facebook pixel is a thing.

But Cnet has included it in the video as a joke. So, I guess you can't trust
even "tech" sites to know their stuff?

------
joncrane
Boy he did a good job of containing the WTF.

Reminds me of helping my mom with computer stuff, but he's way more composed.

------
TomAnthony
Putting aside the silly music, there is a serious discussion about how we
allow such ill-qualified people to question people in this sort of setup.

~~~
marcelluspye
Old people vote, old people don't care about these issues. Seems pretty
straightforward to me.

